# Ruido en el sistema con nuevo ecualizador



## SonyXploD (Ene 27, 2012)

Buenas hermanos foristas. esta  vez posteando con la esperanza que a alguien le halla pasado esto o almenos alguno sepa como eliminar tan fastidioso problema.

la cosa es que antes tenia normal 3 amplificadores conectados a la salida de mi ordenador, y no tenia ruido ni interferencia alguna. ayer compre 2 drivers y 1 ecualizador lanzar vibe e750 


es de 7 bandas lo compre basicamente por su precio y porque me da mucho mayor control para los bajos medios y agudos . lo primero que note fue que mejoro notablemente la calidad del sonido, y un mejor control para los graves en el sistema donde tambien puedo controlar el gain sin necesidad de mover la configuracion de los amplificadores a cada rato. y asi tener un sonido equilibrado.

no obstante esto, el sistema presenta un ruido este o no reproduciendo algo. cuando escucho alguna cancion no se siente tanto pero al quedar en silencio se escucha interferencia en todo el sistema (tanto en los subwoofers como en los tweeters driver y woofers) 
esto solo pasa con el ecualizador conectado intente reemplazando los cables rca, utilizando 1 solo RCA pero con 2 Y (2 macho 1 hembra) y nada funciono, ya la verdad no se.

el ecualizador funciona a 12v y esta funcionando con una fuente de poder invidual que lo suple a el solo. a pesar de mejorar la calidad del sonido, no entiendo porque me produce ruido, la verdad es bastante molesto y ya no hallo que hacer.

ayuda!


----------



## djwash (Ene 28, 2012)

Buenas.

Se como armaste tu sistema, se puede deber a que las fuentes de pc tienen la masa o gnd conectada a 110V mediante unos capacitores internamente, en la mayoria de los casos no da problemas, no es el unico aparato que tiene esa configuracion, pero puede causar fallas serias con otros aparatos.

Podrias probar alimentando el ecualizador con los 12V de las fuentes de pc.


----------



## SonyXploD (Ene 28, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Se como armaste tu sistema, se puede deber a que las fuentes de pc tienen la masa o gnd conectada a 110V mediante unos capacitores internamente, en la mayoria de los casos no da problemas, no es el unico aparato que tiene esa configuracion, pero puede causar fallas serias con otros aparatos.
> 
> Podrias probar alimentando el ecualizador con los 12V de las fuentes de pc.





> el ecualizador funciona a 12v y esta funcionando con una fuente de poder invidual que lo suple a el solo. a pesar de mejorar la calidad del sonido, no entiendo porque me produce ruido, la verdad es bastante molesto y ya no hallo que hacer.



acabo de probar conectandolo a una bateria de auto e igual sigue el ruido.. aunque con la fuente de poder encendida el ruido es un poco mas alto, con la bateria sola sigue teniendo ruido.

creo q ire a cambiarlo al parecer es el ecualizador.


----------



## djwash (Ene 28, 2012)

Prueba el ecualizador con un amplificador que no sea el de auto ni con las fuentes de pc, no se si me explico, si el ruido desaparece, es alguna interaccion con otros componentes del sistema. Si el ruido sigue es problema del ecualizador.

Te sale muy caro uno digital con analizador de espectro?

Te pregunto porque yo tengo uno y suena muy bien, y no me dio problemas nunca, me di cuenta que no me hacia falta al poder lograr los mismos efectos con la pc, asique lo guarde hace mucho. Fijate si de verdad te hace falta, en muchos casos es mas util una consola de dj o mixer de 3 canales mas o menos no se como le llamaran alla, una de esas me es mas util cuando pongo musica, pero, de todas maneras hago la mezcla en la pc.


----------



## SonyXploD (Ene 28, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Prueba el ecualizador con un amplificador que no sea el de auto ni con las fuentes de pc, no se si me explico, si el ruido desaparece, es alguna interaccion con otros componentes del sistema. Si el ruido sigue es problema del ecualizador.
> 
> Te sale muy caro uno digital con analizador de espectro?
> 
> Te pregunto porque yo tengo uno y suena muy bien, y no me dio problemas nunca, me di cuenta que no me hacia falta al poder lograr los mismos efectos con la pc, asique lo guarde hace mucho. Fijate si de verdad te hace falta, en muchos casos es mas util una consola de dj o mixer de 3 canales mas o menos no se como le llamaran alla, una de esas me es mas util cuando pongo musica, pero, de todas maneras hago la mezcla en la pc.



si tienes razon.. creo q es mas mental la cosa por ver lucecitas  la unica utilidad para mi era que al parecer podia exprimir aun mas mis subs, con el bass boost de los amplificadores y el gain del amplificador .. pero creo q lo guardare para cuando este a espacio abierto xq aqui me puedo quedar sordo o dañar mis oidos.

por cierto para que encienda el ecualizador tuve que hacer un puente con el remote y el positivo no se si eso tenga q ver.

acabo de intentar ecualizador a la bateria.. y el amplificador de casa ala salida del ecualizador y el ecualizador a la salida de la pc.  = ruido

PD: correcion conectado sin el ecualizador tambien tengo esa especie de ruido pero con el volumen al maximo en la pc y estando sin reproducir nada. 
el sonido es algo asi como una lijera corriente de aire no es algo que sea notorio pero la verdad a mi parecer no deberia sonar. creo q esa estatica pudiera venir el pc

parece q el ecualizador esta bien. solo que al conectarlo con una fuente de computador genera ruido con una bateria no.


----------



## djwash (Ene 28, 2012)

Se que ruido dices, que sale de la pc con el volumen al maximo, pero si lo bajas un poco no se nota, suele pasar en placas de sonido de baja calidad, no baja calidad de audio, sino baja calidad de hard, baja gama, pero hay algo que tenes que tener en cuenta, ese ruidito que suele salir de las pc NO se escucha si le conectas algo de una calidad decente, algunos preamplificadores o ecualizadores son tan truchos que dejan escapar estos ruidos, otros de buena calidad no tienen ese problema, claro, que todo tiene un limite, si el ruido de la pc es demasiado se escuchara en cualquier sistema.

Hace mucho que no me enfrento con ese problema porque la pc mas vieja que tengo tiene 5 meses y ese ruido hace bastante que no lo escucho, data de mother de hace unos años.

Prueba con otra fuente de sonido, un dvd o algo asi...


----------



## SonyXploD (Ene 28, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Se que ruido dices, que sale de la pc con el volumen al maximo, pero si lo bajas un poco no se nota, suele pasar en placas de sonido de baja calidad, no baja calidad de audio, sino baja calidad de hard, baja gama, pero hay algo que tenes que tener en cuenta, ese ruidito que suele salir de las pc NO se escucha si le conectas algo de una calidad decente, algunos preamplificadores o ecualizadores son tan truchos que dejan escapar estos ruidos, otros de buena calidad no tienen ese problema, claro, que todo tiene un limite, si el ruido de la pc es demasiado se escuchara en cualquier sistema.
> 
> Hace mucho que no me enfrento con ese problema porque la pc mas vieja que tengo tiene 5 meses y ese ruido hace bastante que no lo escucho, data de mother de hace unos años.
> 
> Prueba con otra fuente de sonido, un dvd o algo asi...



ya probe me dicuenta q es la tarjeta de sonido que le compre a la pc, ya que se me quemo el integrado.. con el integrado no pasaba esto pero con la nueva si. 

el ecualizador esta bien gracias a dios.

gracias por tu ayuda una ves mas estimado wash.
por cierto.. como mi meta es armar una miniteca .. me recomiendas comprar una consola amplificada? o solo amplificadores y 1 mezclador de 2 cds ?  .. tengo un tio que tiene una consola amplificada de esas que usan los musicos para sus intrumentos y cantar es de 8 canales peavey. 

pero como la meta es miniteca para animar fiestas creo estoy dudando de la consola amplificada y no se por donde empezar jeje saludos


----------



## djwash (Ene 29, 2012)

Y, aca le llaman cabezal, a las consolas amplificadas con varios canales y efectos para microfono, si, son utiles si van a tocar bandas a tu miniteca.

Pero lo que yo te digo que no te puede faltar es minimo una consola de 3 canales, nada que tenga que ver con cd´s, depende de como hagas las mezclas, si pones pistas con varias canciones enganchadas o haces los enganches en vivo, yo uso una pc, una consola y de ahi al ampli, de la pc salen dos lineas estereo, uno es el master que es por donde sale lo que quiero que la gente escuche y el otro es el auricular que es por donde escucho yo la proxima cancion, uso el Virtual Dj y la mezcla la hago internamente, en la pc, aunque muchos dicen que es mas profesional mezclar los canales afuera, a mi me importa mas la musica, me es mas comodo ademas.

La consola que usamos es esta:








En el canal 1 pongo el master, en el canal 2 el auricular y activo el PFL para que salga por la salida de auriculares y dejo el volumen en 0 para que no salga por el master, y en el canal 3 pongo un microfono y selecciono "MIC", en algunos casos en el canal 3 meto el sonido de un cabezal Powerful (consola potenciada de 8 canales con efectos) cuando me toca hacer sonido a bandas, hasta he grabado con la PC algunas bandas con muy buena calidad de sonido.

En fin, a veces no es necesario el uso de un ecualizador de muchas bandas, con tres alcanza, desde hace mucho se pueden usar las PC para descartar algun componente del sistema como por ejemplo los ecualizadores en muchos casos, hoy en dia hay un minimo de calidad de sonido que cumplen la mayoria de los sistemas, si los altavoces son decentes y suenan bien, al agregarle un ecualizador al sistema la diferencia sera mas subjetiva que otra cosa, y se nota desde tu primer mensaje ya que con cada cambio que realizas al sistema notas un mejor manejo de no se que, y una diferencia increible y que el brillo y que el golpe, no te lo tomes a mal, se ve que te apasiona el audio como a mi tambien, pero si analizamos un poco acaso al principio tu sistema sonaba tan mal??

En serio no te tomes a mal lo que te digo, pienso que deberias analizar si en verdad es un ecualizador lo que necesitas, lo que realiza ese aparato lo podes hacer en cualquier pc por soft y mucho mejor, para lo que vas a hacer me inclino mas por un mixer como el de arriba, es muy util, ademas de tener dos salidas de linea, una MASTER y otra BOOTH estereo independientes, y ganancia independiente, en fin, es un componente que no te puede faltar.

Te dejo una pagina donde puedes ver las marcas y aparatos que se venden por aca y que imagino que desde donde vives puedes adquirir, si tu presupuesto es ajustado te recomiendo la marca Powerful, yo tengo microfonos, consolas, potencias, parlantes, entre otras cosas y la verdad que funcionan bien si las cuidas y son accesibles.

http://www.audiotienda.com.ar/

http://www.solomanic.com.ar/

No se si hacen envios, ya que no les he comprado nada a ellos porque cerca de mi casa hay locales donde venden muchas cosas que salen ahi.


----------



## SonyXploD (Ene 29, 2012)

Gracias x la informacion wash sin duda lo tomare en cuenta.. Pues no sonaba mal, pero con el ecualizador podia hacer un trabajo minimo.. Elcual era disminuir o aumentar brillo medio o bajo segun sea la necesidad pero como dices, en la computadora se puede hacer eso.. Use el sfx audio enchancer 10 y me ha dado mejor resultado, creo que comprare una tarjeta de sonido mejor o simplemente llevare mi mother a garantia para que me la cambien ya que con el integrado no me pasaba esto.

Sin embargo, tu usas el integrado de tu tarjeta? O usas una aparte? Como logras hacer eso que suene una cancion en el master stereo (verde) mientras escuchas otra distinta x el aux (azul)


----------



## djwash (Ene 29, 2012)

Ese programa que usaste no lo conozco, en realidad no conozco un buen programa que haga eso ya que no lo hago, se que se puede hacer muchisimo por soft pero no me es necesario, los unicos programas que uso para configurar el audio son los originales de la mother, funcionan bien y nunca tuve problemas, salvo en mother muy truchos...

Con respecto a lo de las placas de sonido, uso ambas, la integrada o la PCI por separado o ambas al mismo tiempo. Tanto la integrada como la otra me permiten manejar todos los canales por defecto (7.1) o configurar las salidas estereo por separado (plato A o B de Virtual), tambien permite configuraciones diferentes para cada programa, y volumen diferente para cada aplicacion que emita audio (Virtual DJ, WMP, Chrome, Firefox, BPM) y todo sin ningun programa de terceros, solo el original de las placas de sonido.

En mi PC principal tengo las salidas por separado:






Y la placa de sonido PCI es una Sound Blaster Audigy:






Seguro alguien es capaz de decir lo contrario, pero ambas suenan igual, aunque para grabar prefiero la Sound Blaster, aunque la onboard no la he probado...

Pero se puede hacer lo mismo con las comunes que solo tienen 3 jack, desde los mother con socket 462/478 traen placas de sonido 3D o 5.1 o algo asi, desde ese tiempo o quizas antes ya se podian manejar las salidas a gusto (por soft).

Con tu mother lo puedes hacer aun siendo de gama baja, aunque si la onboard no funciona como mencionaste en otro lado, no se que placa le habras puesto, pero supongo que se puede hacer. No dijiste que la tienes hace 4 años? Que larga la garantia ...

Te dejo una captura del Virtual para que veas las configuraciones, dice 4.1 valla a saber porque, pero no necesita mas de dos canales estereo...

Me sorprende que no conozcas esa configuracion ya que es posible desde hace varios años...


----------



## SonyXploD (Ene 29, 2012)

Desde hace 4 anos tengo la fuente, la mother solo tiene unos meses y aunque parezca increible, el integrado de sonido se le daño por instalar un driver de windows 2000 va a saber que paso lo que se me ocurre es que intento encender con ese mal controlador y se daño. Aunque la vdd no creo q sea eso, simplemente estaba sonando bien instale driver reinicie no funciono mas (y el driver era d una placa ethernet) formatie, instale drivers actualice etc cambie de os y nada.

Pues si no conocia eso porque  no le habia parado mucho ni investigado al respecto puesto q es hasta ahora que vengo a necesitar esos conocimientos jeje.

La placa es trucha como dices. Es china y la instale con driver genericos ya que los driver del cd de instalacion no soportaba w7 aparte, solo me funciona 1 jack los demas no hacen nada vengo a pensar que es por lo mismo, incompatibilidad y solo puedo sacar la señal del stereo.


----------



## djwash (Ene 29, 2012)

Que raro, fijate si por BIOS aparece la placa de sonido, si la podes activar, acordate que metiendo placa de sonido pci se desactiva automaticamente la onboard (por BIOS).

Por baja gama me referia a la placa madre, hay Asus y Gigabyte mucho mejor que esa AsRock casi al mismo precio, aunque a esta altura ya desaparecieron.

Fijate de bajar los driver actualizados de la placa de sonido PCI...


----------



## SonyXploD (Ene 29, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Que raro, fijate si por BIOS aparece la placa de sonido, si la podes activar, acordate que metiendo placa de sonido pci se desactiva automaticamente la onboard (por BIOS).
> 
> Por baja gama me referia a la placa madre, hay Asus y Gigabyte mucho mejor que esa AsRock casi al mismo precio, aunque a esta altura ya desaparecieron.
> 
> Fijate de bajar los driver actualizados de la placa de sonido PCI...



la placa de sonido es una imexx  pci multi i/o . y en internet ni sale. 
ahi se ve la calidad que es  la compre para salir del paso porque no tenia sonido mientras llevaba la mother a garantia 

apenas compre una nueva o me den una mobo nueva posteo cualquier duda que me surja cuando este tratando de hacer lo que me dijiste arriba
saludos y gracias una ves mas man


----------



## SonyXploD (Nov 17, 2012)

Djwash si estas por alli sabes q compre una audigi sound blaster II y por el canal verde suena mas fuerte que por el azul ? existe alguna manera de hacer q por el azul suene igual de fuerte? me refiero a que por le verde los audifonos de dj suenan super alto y x el azul no ..


----------



## djwash (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola, configurala desde el soft de la placa a 5.1 o 7.1, he tenido algunos inconvenientes con algunas Sound Blaster, que no las tomaba bien el VDJ por ejemplo.

El tema de la potencia con la que se escucha el auricular, me ha pasado pero al usar consola, este problema queda solucionado por que la consola tiene un amplificador para los auriculares...


----------



## SonyXploD (Nov 30, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Hola, configurala desde el soft de la placa a 5.1 o 7.1, he tenido algunos inconvenientes con algunas Sound Blaster, que no las tomaba bien el VDJ por ejemplo.
> 
> El tema de la potencia con la que se escucha el auricular, me ha pasado pero al usar consola, este problema queda solucionado por que la consola tiene un amplificador para los auriculares...



compre un amplificador de audifonos behringer  HA400 para amplificar unos pionner hdj-1000 tome la señal del mismo canal que se escuchaba poco y ahora mejoro un monton . suenan super fuerte y bastante nitido...gracias por tu ayuda wash! x cierto tengo unas mezclas de mi autoia q me gustaria compartirte a ver q opinion o mejoria me puedes dar


----------



## djwash (Nov 30, 2012)

De nada, aca esos amplificadores para auriculares son algo caros, exactamente 20 veces mas caros que armar uno mismo un pequeño amplificador para auriculares.

La otra opcion si no hay consola es desarmar los parlantitos de PC que se alimentan desde el USB, usar el amplificador que tienen dentro TDA2822 o similar, este tiene la potencia suficiente para amplificar auriculares y que se escuchen en una fiesta, ni si quiera tenes que modificar nada, ya que la plaqueta que tienen estos parlantes tiene todo listo, y te sale gratis, al menos aca, esos parlantes los tiran...



Mas profesional, compras o reciclas una cajita negra ciega, fichas RCA, plug y USB, haces los agujeros correspondientes, colocas las fichas donde mejor queden, conectas todo, cerras la caja y te armas un amplificador para auriculares por $20AR o menos dependiendo de los materiales que puedas reciclar, el amplificador que compraste aca vale $560AR.

Mucho mas profesional, armas el amplificador para auriculares de Fogonazo que esta en el foro, el costo se eleva un poco pero la calidad de ese amplificador es muy muy buena, algo que para este uso no es tan necesario...


----------



## SonyXploD (Nov 30, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> De nada, aca esos amplificadores para auriculares son algo caros, exactamente 20 veces mas caros que armar uno mismo un pequeño amplificador para auriculares.
> 
> La otra opcion si no hay consola es desarmar los parlantitos de PC que se alimentan desde el USB, usar el amplificador que tienen dentro TDA2822 o similar, este tiene la potencia suficiente para amplificar auriculares y que se escuchen en una fiesta, ni si quiera tenes que modificar nada, ya que la plaqueta que tienen estos parlantes tiene todo listo, y te sale gratis, al menos aca, esos parlantes los tiran...
> 
> ...



bueno este me costo como unos 25 dolares .. no estaba tan caro .. tengo para amplificar 4 audifonos simultaneamente y tiene muy buena calidad no distorsiona aun estando con el volumen al maximo ..  dice que tiene una potencia de 65mw a 100ohm . con los audifonos hdj-1000 con todo el volumen te puedes qdar sordo no se si la fidelidad me la da el ampli o los audifonos  .  en mi blog encontraras algunas que te voy a mensionar la numero 8 , 9 ,10 y numero 4 son musica electornica que se baila aqui en las discotecas .. las 13 y 14 las usan en competencias open show de audio car. reggeaton si no he mezclado mucho . el blog te lo paso x privado

el tipo de musica es electronica creo q ese genero se escucha a nivel mundial  te voy a dejar mi blog DjReyaMusicaL.blogspot.com todavia me falta un poco de tecnica a la hora de mezclar en vivo .. la verdad no se como hacen los dj de los antros - discotecas , supongo que ellos mezclan mezclas que ya tienen hechas o talves con mezclador se les facilita el trabajo . yo por ahora estoy trabajando solo con el ordenador los amplificadores-parlantes y audifonos ..


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 30, 2012)

yo tuve el mismo problema y use la plca para salida nada mas  .... solucione el problema de los ariculares dandole salida por la placa de audio  que trae la placa madre original ..... fuciona funcionan las dos !!!!!!! en el djvirtual en configuracion te da la opcion de las dos placas y si te falta potecia como en mi caso use un par de parlatitos de pc que tenian salida de auricular


----------



## djwash (Nov 30, 2012)

Yo tengo una Sound Blaster Audigy, pero esta guardada, ya no la uso para las fiestas porque no hay diferencia con la onboard, aunque muchos dicen que las onboard son pesimas, dudo que el oido humano pueda distinguir entre onboard y SB sin efectos las dos reproduciendo musica MP3 que es lo que usan la mayoria.

Uso la salida Frontal (verde) para el MASTER y la salida Trasera (negra o gris) para el Auricular, el cual es automatico en el VDJ ya que uso mix interno.

Las mezclas yo las hago en vivo, grabo la fiesta desde el vals hasta el ultimo tema, luego edito y corto las tandas para cuando hacemos una fiesta y no pongo musica yo, va alguno que sepa usar el VDJ y pone mis tandas, a veces le regalamos a la persona que nos contrato el CD con la musica de la fiesta, o si algun amigo me pide equipos para una fiestita le paso las tandas, ya que ninguno quiere poner musica en esos casos...

Es practica, y depende del nivel de carga que le des, por lo menos aca no se escucha la musica muy llena de cosas, bases y eso, y nosotros hacemos eventos sociales, en el boliche es mas facil porque la gente va a bailar, se toman unos tragos y punchi punchi, le pones los temas que suenan medio enganchado y dejelo nomas... 

En los eventos es dificil, porque la mitad de la fiesta la hace la gente, si tienen ganas de divertirse o no, y la otra mitad la hace el DJ que tiene que observar el tipo de gente y seleccionar cada tema en un orden para ir llevando la fiesta, que sea constante, y poder satisfacer a todos o la mayoria de los invitados, la idea es que digan al agasajado/a "Que buena estuvo tu fiesta". He pasado fiestas malas algunas veces, que por algun incidente, o por la gente, o por mi no se pudo llevar la fiesta como se esperaba, siempre vamos dos DJ, por si hay que sacar a bailar a alguna invitada , han habido fiestas que las pude llevar 100/100, al inicio de cada tanda o se levantaban los viejos, o entraban los jovenes, gritos, fiesta, explotaba el salon, es lo mas...

Y la comida en los eventos ...


----------



## SonyXploD (Nov 30, 2012)

Y en frente del publico mezclas canciones normales en vivo, o las grabas y las preparas bien antes en tu casa y luego mezclas las tandas ya hechas? .. Xq equivocarse en un evento puede ser catastrofico para futuras contrataciones. Es lo que me da temor. Bueno yo usaba una de 16bits antes de la audigy de 24 y si note una diferencia de calidad. Si agudizas tu oido en ciertas canciones logras escuchar mayor numero de sonidos distintos , y pues tiene logica x el ancho de bits de la sound blaster.. Ademas, el gain de los aplis tiene q estar bastante reducido con esta tarjeta que con la vieja q estaban al maximo. Supongo q la soundblaster envia una senal mas fuerte . Tienes razon respecto a la musica, aqui casi cualquier evento se rige por merengue, salsa, reggaeton y electronica. Salvo matrimonios y 15 aÑos q se anade vals pero muy poco


----------



## djwash (Nov 30, 2012)

SonyXploD dijo:


> Y en frente del publico mezclas canciones normales en vivo, o las grabas y las preparas bien antes en tu casa y luego mezclas las tandas ya hechas?


.. 

Tengo las versiones originales de cada cancion que pongo en los eventos, ademas, del servicio de musica selecciono las mejores versiones remixadas de otros DJ, practico en casa diferentes enganches, efectos, y demas entre canciones ya remixadas y canciones originales con base de fondo, ya en el evento pongo tanto versiones ya remixadas como versiones originales con base de fondo, y enganches como lo hago en casa pero selecciono la musica segun la gente, lo que practicas es la tecnica, entre cada evento vas cambiando los enganches de cada cancion o transiciones entre generos  para no hacer siempre el mismo.

Grabo cada evento por si se da el caso que yo no pueda ir, o tengamos dos o mas eventos en un dia y no tengamos DJs disponibles, puedan ocupar las tandas ya hechas en eventos anteriores, yo no uso las tandas grabadas, si miro a veces Historial como para hacer memoria...



SonyXploD dijo:


> Xq equivocarse en un evento puede ser catastrofico para futuras contrataciones. Es lo que me da temor.



No es para tanto, en eventos sociales lo que importa es que la musica divierta a la gente, podes equivocarte en algunos enganches, pero tampoco para que se escuche tucuchung pum pum, es decir, hay que hacer lo mejor posible.

En boliche es mas complicado, si te equivocas con los enganches estas al horno, porque al dueño no le gusta y quizas no vuelvas, seleccionar la musica no es tan critico como en social, depende del tipo de boliche, si te equivocas le das mala fama al boliche. Aca hay veces que ponen mucho electro o regueton, y poco cuarteto, te quedas con ganas de bailar, aca no es tan comun el "perreo" hay gente que le gusta pero tambien hay gente que nos gusta sacar a bailar a alguna chica y conversar, no perrear y apoyarsela, no se si se entiende...



SonyXploD dijo:


> Bueno yo usaba una de 16bits antes de la audigy de 24 y si note una diferencia de calidad. Si agudizas tu oido en ciertas canciones logras escuchar mayor numero de sonidos distintos , y pues tiene logica x el ancho de bits de la sound blaster..



Estas seguro que la SB esta reproduciendo a 24bits? El virtual tiene configuraciones para manejar la placa de sonido, latencias y demas.

Te explico porque no tiene sentido usar una SB en audio PRO de aficionado, los niveles de potencia que se manejan, el SPL, los altavoces, y los driver, por mas de calidad que sean NO estan pensados para sonido HI FI, asique por mas placa de sonido que tengas, el nivel de potencia (SPL) ya hace distorsionar los oidos mismos.

Comparando con auriculares, tranquilo en casa puede que notes diferencia, pero comparando la SB con alguna onboard vieja, las nuevas andan muy bien.

Entre 16 y 24 bit no creo que notes diferencia si reproduces MP3, que dicho sea de paso, el MP3 no tiene NADA de calidad, es un formato de compresion, y significa que le saca informacion a la grabacion original.

La SB tiene unos efectos interesantes, hay que decirlo, pero sin efectos, es lo mismo que la onboard, ya para grabar es mejor la SB, menos ruido.

Si nos ponemos a analizar cada componente de nuestros sistemas, nos damos cuenta que nos alejamos cada ves mas de Hi Fi, desde el formato MP3 ya vamos en perdida.



SonyXploD dijo:


> Ademas, el gain de los aplis tiene q estar bastante reducido con esta tarjeta que con la vieja q estaban al maximo. Supongo q la soundblaster envia una senal mas fuerte .



Si, la SB tiene una salida mas potente que las onboard, tiene OPAMP en cada salida, la onboard no.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 30, 2012)

yo para grabar las tandas uso el MixMeister Pro 6 que relmente deja mezclas perfectas no uso efectos despues las pasan con el  djvirtual todo suena muy pero muy bien.....  si tenes razon la comida es la mejor .. djwash


----------



## SonyXploD (Dic 6, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> ..
> 
> Tengo las versiones originales de cada cancion que pongo en los eventos, ademas, del servicio de musica selecciono las mejores versiones remixadas de otros DJ, practico en casa diferentes enganches, efectos, y demas entre canciones ya remixadas y canciones originales con base de fondo, ya en el evento pongo tanto versiones ya remixadas como versiones originales con base de fondo, y enganches como lo hago en casa pero selecciono la musica segun la gente, lo que practicas es la tecnica, entre cada evento vas cambiando los enganches de cada cancion o transiciones entre generos  para no hacer siempre el mismo.
> 
> ...



Muy buena info wash , me gustaria algunas opiniones acerca de los sets de canciones . es decir cuantas canciones suenas de cada genero para seguir con el otro ? .. yo reciente mente estuve acomodando por carpetas sets de 5 y 6 canciones algunos de 4 . pasado un set de salsa de 4 cnaciones (mezcladas en vivo por mi claro) , paso a un set de 4 de merengue, luego si la gente aun esta bailando pongo 2 mas de mambo merengue, luego de eso pongo un set de reggaeton rapido de los que tienen 130 bpm . y por ultimo un set de 4 de reggaeton de perreo el que es lento , luego de eso pongo un set de 5 canciones electornicas y si la gente aun esta animada con la electronica (uso mucho electro prograsivo tipo piña colada porque es el q mas mueve la gente) dubstep drumstep jungle no uso poca gente le gusta eso por aca .. pasadas las electronicas vuelvo a la salsa porsupuesto otro set distinto q con el q empece y se repite la historia hasta terminar la noche PERO me entran dudas algunas veces de cuanto tiempo dejar cada genero para que la gente no se canse.. o como darme cuenta que ya se cansaron de un genero

acerca de los de las placas creo que si de porsi ya estamos perdiendo calidad sobre todo yo al usar amplis de car audio le añadimos una placa de audio trucha como una que tuve marca imexx que al usarla con el virtual dj me generaba desincronizacion en los audifonos respecto a lo q estaba sonando por el estereo .. entonces creo q en algo ayuda la SB . . respecto a los gain quiere decir que si alimento con mas corriente a los amplis con esa SB puedo darle aun mas volumen? o podrian quemarse los amplificadores ? . de porsi el amplificador que alimenta los subs es un sony xplod de 600rms 2ohm . y le tengo 2 subs de 4ohm cada uno en paralelo . el gain esta al maximo el bassboost en 0 . cabe destacar q con la placa anterior tenia necesariamente q añadir bassboost para que el amplificador me rindiera igual a como esta ahorita con el boost en 0 pero con la SB.... entonces a veces me entra esa duda .. aun estoy usando las fuentes genericas del año pasado y me han rendido bastante bien  , le arme una consola  esta 






el lunes la forro en cuero negro por supuesto por la parte de atras lleva el nombre de la minitca y esa consola va montada en unas patas tipo X de las q se usan para los teclados 

y a como me valla en los eventos pues , pienso comprarle a cada amplificador 1 fuente thermaltake certificada de 500 o 600w y adicionalmente le pongo 1una sola generica como "refuerzo" o "ayuda" .y no solo estare ahorrando mucha energia , sino que con los que me pueden abastecer 9 fuentes genericas 9 thermaltakes de 500w me pueden abastecer para un line array de 10000rms  

aunque claro la meta por ahora es 1na themal de 500w para ayudar al amplificador de bajos + 2 genericas, y otra de 500w + 2 genericas para los medios , y 1na sola generica para los brillos ya que consumen muy poco .. 

los voltajes q tengo en este momento en el amplificador de bajos es de 11.60v con el volumen en 80% me baja hasta 10v y de alli no lo paso.


----------



## djwash (Dic 7, 2012)

Por el tema de la musica, aqui lo unico que se escucha de los generos que nombraste es el regueton, ademas esta la cumbia, el cuarteto, electro (lo ultimo que salio), y en eventos (15 casamientos etc) se le suma el rock 80 90 y cancines de esa epoca movidas, algo parecido a la tarantela, rock nacional, a veces tango, tandas con temas eroticos, como You can leave you hat on o algo asi para que los que estan tomados se hagan los copados, la parte de las ligas en los casamientos tambien tiene su musica, y otras que no recuerdo...

La duracion de cada tanda ronda entre 10 a 25 minutos, dependiento del ambiente, la gente, la seleccion de temas...

Aqui se pone primero tandas de cuarteto, que es con lo que se larga el baile despues del Vals, luego cumbia, se sigue con regueton, las tres tandas con los mejores temas, a veces despues del cuarteto y cumbia metemos algo para los viejos como para hacer esperar a los jovenes el regueton, cuando mandas el regueton explota...

Como veras los generos son muy diferentes, ademas cambia segun cada evento...




Por el tema de la placa de sonido, que largue una señal mas fuerte significa que le daras menos ganancia al amplificador para llegar al mismo volumen, si le exiges mas potencia de la que aguanta tu sistema, recuerda que la cadena es tan fuerte como su eslabon mas debil.

Yo reparo PC, y veo las computadoras de varios colegas que ponen musica con varios programas, y usan dos placas de sonido, todas genericas, ni si quiera Realtek, recuerdo marcas como MAX algo, muy truchas, y andan perfecto...

Cualquier placa de sonido te sirve, ninguna te va a agregar distorsión a menos que este rota.

Inevitablemente se te va a ir sumando la distorsión mientras mas elementos tenga el sistema, pero tenes que tener demasiados aparatos en el sistema para que la distorsión sea audible, para este caso cualquier diferencia entre una placa de sonido y otra seria meramente subjetivo.



Por el tema de las fuentes, dejame decirte, que es bastante ridiculo comprar fuentes ATX para el uso que quieres, las genericas que tienes no pasan de los 250W con viento a favor y nuevas, asique si ya tienen unos meses seguro que han perdido potencia.

Las fuentes ATX no están hechas para el uso que le daras, no es que no entreguen potencia, sino que tienen protecciones que apagaran la fuente ante un pico de consumo como los que presenta un sistema de audio a base de potencias de Car audio.

Ademas con lo que valen las fuentes que tienes te podrias haber comprado o mandado a bobinar un transformador que entregue un poco mas de 12V DC a 70A, unos buenos diodos y capacitores y te olvidas.

Puedes comprar amplificadores profesionales chinos (todos son chinos), a muy buen precio, y funcionan muy bien, aqui tenemos dos PowerFull de 1200W (200W RMS x2), en total seria 4 x 200W RMS 4Ω, los usamos a 8Ω asique obtenemos un poco menos de potencia y andan perfecto hace tres años, y dos graves de 15" + dos bafles de 15" con driver, con eso hacemos fiestas para 200 personas o mas, si es necesario usamos bafles potenciados FullEnergy que valen como 300 dolares, lo mismo que un amplificador de auto de buena marca, depende del evento agregamos o quitamos elementos, depende de lo que paguen, tenemos graves de 18" y otras potencias...


No te lo tomes a mal, pero por mas que pongas fuente ATX de la mejor marca de 1300W reales, no vas a obtener mas potencia, encima de eso mientras mejor sea la fuente mejores seran las protecciones que ésta tenga, tu sistema tiene picos de consumo que seran detectados y se apagara la fuente, creo que es ridiculo gastar en una de esas fuentes, seria un total desperdicio de dinero, desaprovecharias una fuente en eso...

Pero si es lo que quieres adelante!


----------



## SonyXploD (Dic 7, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Por el tema de la musica, aqui lo unico que se escucha de los generos que nombraste es el regueton, ademas esta la cumbia, el cuarteto, electro (lo ultimo que salio), y en eventos (15 casamientos etc) se le suma el rock 80 90 y cancines de esa epoca movidas, algo parecido a la tarantela, rock nacional, a veces tango, tandas con temas eroticos, como You can leave you hat on o algo asi para que los que estan tomados se hagan los copados, la parte de las ligas en los casamientos tambien tiene su musica, y otras que no recuerdo...
> 
> La duracion de cada tanda ronda entre 10 a 25 minutos, dependiento del ambiente, la gente, la seleccion de temas...
> 
> ...


 
gracias por la info wash  ! bueno respecto a los precios no creerias el precio que consegui esos 3 amplis de car audio .. existe una tienda q pasado una año vende la mercancia que le queda a un precio regalado estan asi que cada pionner 2100t me costo alrededor de unos 50$dolares  la sony me costo igual donde mismo... 1 año despues las vi en el centro por 200$ . en otras tiendas .. cada fuente me costo como 10 dolares con lo que me compre 9 atx genericas (hechas aqui en vzla debe ser por eso el precio) me compro una thermaltake de 700w nada mas . es para que tengas una idea de precios referenciales ..

me comentas que las atx tienen protecciones que hacen que se apague en picos de consumo .. te refieres a todas incluyendo las genericas?? las thermaltake certificadas tambien traen ese tipo de protecciones ? si prendo una sola fuente y le doy mucho volumen se me apaga y necesariamente tengo que encender las otras 2 ( en el caso de los woofers) para los subwoofers uso 4 fuentes ..   pero eso q me dices me frena un poco, una thermal de 600w reales no me daria mas potencia relativamente a una atx generica ? es decir antes de protejerse y apagarse la thermal no me daria mas potencia ? . en cuyo caso no podria modificar el gain un poco mas bajo para que se mantenga estable? o simplemente hacer lo que estoy haciendo ahora con 3 atx para que no se apague ninguna la ayudo con otra ??

bueno tu sabes bien como esta estructurado mi sistema con diodos en cada salida de cada fuente debe ser por ello que en 1 año de uso FUERTE porque no puedo decir que le doy poco volumen porque de verdad le saco el jugo   a mi parecer siguen funcionando como el 1er dia .. si deben haber perdido potencia por el tiempo de uso , es por ello que me gustaria añadir almenos al sistema de subwoofers una thermal de 500w reales de esas que tienen 35a reales en el canal de 12v y ayudarla con 2 mas atx pero genericas y cada una con sus diodos en las salidas. pero como me dices q se me va a disparar ahora no se..


----------



## djwash (Dic 9, 2012)

Perdon la demora, me colgue...

Una fuente de marca da mas potencia que una generica, seguro, mientras mejor sea la fuente tienen mas protecciones, y los picos de consumo en un sistema de audio son mas bruscos que en una PC, por eso estos picos pueden ser entendidos por el sistema de proteccion de la fuente como un cortocircuito.

No se los precios de alla, pero aqui con lo que vale una Thermaltake de 600 te compras un transformador de 12V y buenos amperes, sera mas confiable que una ATX, mas fierro, le podras dar una buena paliza y no se quemara, ademas los amplificadores de auto funcionan con mas de 12V, he visto hasta 18V, lo importante son los amperes, pero con mas voltaje le das mejor margen...

Sobre los picos, lo podrias solucionar con algunos capacitores, o con esos capacitorsotes grandes que usan en car audio, pero, seria mas gasto...

Tendrias que probar, tienes una cadena muy larga desde el la toma de red hasta el parlante...


----------



## SonyXploD (Dic 9, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Perdon la demora, me colgue...
> 
> Una fuente de marca da mas potencia que una generica, seguro, mientras mejor sea la fuente tienen mas protecciones, y los picos de consumo en un sistema de audio son mas bruscos que en una PC, por eso estos picos pueden ser entendidos por el sistema de proteccion de la fuente como un cortocircuito.
> 
> ...



no descarto tu idea del transformador , pero lamentablemente no se cuales son, podrias compartir una foto para saber como se le llaman aqui? . porque para serte sincero no los he visto salvo los chiquitos esos de 12v - 1a como mucho .  y los otros son fuentes esas negras q no son atx pero no recuedo el nombre. y esas son super caras.  los capacitores de audio car no son tan caros por aca. de cuantos faradios recomendarias ponerle ? en este caso me importa solo el amplificador de los subwoofers porque es el que mas consume corriente . mejorara la tension con un capacitor?

sera uno como estos ? 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-404379733-transformadores-para-luces-led-12v-30-amp-_JM_


----------



## djwash (Dic 18, 2012)

Con transformador me referia a estos:






Pero claro, mas grande...

Vienen de todos los tamaños que te puedas imaginar, son transformadores lineales o convencionales, a estos le agregas un puente rectificador y unos capacitores y se convierte en una fuente de 12V y varios amperes, y muy dificil de quemar.

El que pusiste arriba tambien te deberia servir pero no es un transformador, es una fuente, da unos 350W supuestamente, habria que ver si se banca el uso, ya que esta diseñado para LED, vienen unas fuentes SMPS similares a la del link, pero preparadas para uso pesado, se parecen a una potencia de auto, pero tienen entrada de 220/110V y salida de 12V y muchos amperes, aqui eso no lo venden, pero en otros lugares los he visto...


----------



## SonyXploD (Dic 20, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Con transformador me referia a estos:
> 
> El que pusiste arriba tambien te deberia servir pero no es un transformador, es una fuente, da unos 350W supuestamente, habria que ver si se banca el uso, ya que esta diseñado para LED, vienen unas fuentes SMPS similares a la del link, pero preparadas para uso pesado, se parecen a una potencia de auto, pero tienen entrada de 220/110V y salida de 12V y muchos amperes, aqui eso no lo venden, pero en otros lugares los he visto...



no voy a decargar tu sugerencia del trafo . aunque de verdad creo que va a ser dificil encontrar uno , asi de ese tamaño los he visto ya mas grandes nunca los he visto aqui. 

sin embargo compre la fuente que supuestamente es para LEDs dice que es de 30a y tiene una eficiencia de 82% es marca Sunpower .. una pregunta esta es una fuente smps? 

aqui unas fotos de como quedo todo..

Le puse 4 tiras led a la consola donde tengo los amplis y donde mezclo por la parte de atras 











aqui esta la susodicha





jejej una foto coleada 






bueno la estuve probando desde las 9pm hasta la 1am con el volumen en 100% el gain full en el amplificador de graves y un poco de bassboost algo muy leve ..  lo que note enseguida de sonar la 1era cancion fue un olor extraño, ojo ni parecido al olor de cuando se quema algo , era algo como un olor a plastico . al bajar volumen le olor disminuia .. ahora no estoy seguro de donde proviene el olor si de los subwoofers o de la fuente nueva .. vi q estaba calentando y le puse ese cooler y mejoro la temperatura notablemente . 

lo que he notado en esas 3 horas de prueba es que la tension que antes bajaba a 10v ahora dificilmente baja de 11.50 (con la nueva fuente) .. me siento conforme con ella hasta me dan ganas de sacar una atx generica de las q tengo alli y ponerle otra como la nueva .  los graves ahora suenan cosiderablemente mas fuerte debe ser por el aumento de corriente . 

la pregunta del millon es

- que tipo de fuente es esa? me costo algo parecido a lo que valen 2 atx genericas. no un precio muy elevado y es muy rendidora a mi parecer . la probe al principio ella sola sin ninguna otra fuente interviniendo en el circuito y pude aumentar el volumen a 60% con ella sola sin problemas no quise subirle mas por temor .. luego para darle el 100% prendi las 4 atx .. y esta funcionando de maravilla .. los subwoofers que antes dificilmente se calentaban imagino que por la falta de poder .. ahora estan poniendose tibios  y claro sonando mas fuerte.

cualquier sugerencia es bien apreciada y porsupuesto la respuesta a las preguntas ..

que diferencia tiene una smps a una atx ? . que tamaño tendria un trafo de 100a 12v ? de los que mencionas? y mas o menos cuanto pesaria?


----------



## djwash (Dic 21, 2012)

Y, el trafo de 100A 12V podria ser del tamaño de una pelota de basquet, y pesar 50KG mas o menos, pero no lo romperias nunca...

Lo bueno de tener tantas ATX y fuentes es que le dia de mañana que te compres potencias profesionales, te pueden servir para otra cosa...

Sobre las fuentes, toda fuente que tenga trafo de ferrite y circuitos electronicos son SMPS, las que tienen un transformador de hierro comun (convencional) diodos y capacitores no son SMPS, son fuentes lineales.

Hace años que las SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply) estan alimentando muchos aparatos, PCs principalmente, televisores, cargadores de celulares y otros aparatos, notebook, potencias de auto (tienen internamente una SMPS que eleva los 12V) equipos de musica, y muchas otras cosas...

Las fuentes ATX son SMPS, lo de ATX es como una norma en fuentes para PC.

Tene cuidado con la potencia que le mandas a los parlantes, podes estar oliendo la bobina del parlante, hace un tiempo queme un parlante de 15", no se escuchaba feo ni saturado, pero me pase de la potencia que podia disipar la bobina y se carbonizo, se sentia un olor a barniz quemado que aumentaba si le subia el volumen, me di cuenta que era el parlante y cuando lo saque de la caja salia humo...

Para saber hasta donde exigir la fuente nueva, medi el voltaje con un tester digital, alimentar el sistema solamente con la fuente nueva, ir subiendo el volumen hasta que la tension *en la salida* de la fuente comience a caer, estaras llegando al limite de corriente, ten cuidado con agregarle algun capacitor, las fuentes SMPS no les cae bien mas capacidad que la que traen de fabrica, aunque estoy casi seguro que en estas fuentes genericas les ponen menos capacidad que la que deberian tener...


----------



## SonyXploD (Dic 21, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Y, el trafo de 100A 12V podria ser del tamaño de una pelota de basquet, y pesar 50KG mas o menos, pero no lo romperias nunca...
> 
> Lo bueno de tener tantas ATX y fuentes es que le dia de mañana que te compres potencias profesionales, te pueden servir para otra cosa...
> 
> ...




gracias una ves mas por la aclaratoria wash,  mañana mismo me pondre en ello . ella tiene normalmente sin ningun tipo de carga solo con el amplificador encendido 12.40v  haciendo la prueba que me dices hasta donde deberia caer la tension para saber que ya es el limite? 11v ? 10v? ..  sobre lo del parlante algo asi me sucedio con un subwoofer mtx 4515 que tenia antes . le habia hecho un cajon que se hace aqui en venezuela q es muy particular es tipo horn . por alli en el foro creo que puse algunas fotos es este de todas maneras .





 esta es una vista interior . .  utiliza un sub de 12 . bueno cuando le puse el sub que te comente lo probe con una bateria de auto y un amplificador en bridged enviandole 600rms a solamente el pobre sub  . y pese a que sono bastante alto el olor que despidio fue insoportablemente penetrante tanto en los ojos como en la nariz y me tuve que salir de la habitacion .  

volviendo al caso este olor es algo distinto . probe pegar la nariz a la fuente nuva y si es ella la que despide el olor, estuvo 3 horas despidiendolo talves es porque es nuva no lo se. los subs tambien estan despidiendo un olor muy lijero . ellos tienen a los lados de la bobina no se si se pueda apreciar bien . en el sub de abajo se ven como unos pequeños orificios que tiene alrededor de toda la bobina o del resorte no se como se llama esa parte , y por alli se disipa el calor .. pero aun asi sigue despidiendo un olor muy leve que antes tambien despedia con menor corriente , estoy comenzando a creer que es el bassboost lo que me esta sobrecargando los subs.


acerca de lo del capacitor con una smps no lo entendi muy bien en un post pasado me comentabas que podria ayudarme , pero ahora me comentas que podria ser riesgoso? . el capacitor me ayudaria a mantener la tension? me brindaria mas corriente? cual seria el rol que tendria un capacitor digamos de 2faradios en mi sistema?

acerca de lo del trafo ahora si lo veo mas dificil en mercadolibre venezuela vi uno de 110v - 24v a 40amperes el unico que hay . y cuesta aproximadamente 4 veces lo que me costo la fuente nueva. creo que una vez mas las smps van a la cabeza ^^ . veamos como me va, me parecio extraño conseguir este tipo de fuente y con tal eficiencia de 82% casi la misma que tiene una thermal y a menor precio..porsupuesto esta viene para una tension fija .  talves para ahorrar energia podria suplantar varias atx x alguna de estas nuevas de 12v . pero eso ya sera para despues y dependiendo como me valla con esta.


----------

